# UHT Wrinkle



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

rocker # 2

Dead easy to use,,,even i can do it 

1 full coat, allow to flash,,another full coat, let dry

back from the alloy welders


wrinkled


done


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks good dude. You might want to remove your mobile number from the first pic though?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

cheers
mehh,,,i usually get nothing but abuse anyways


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Hiya, can you explain what this is please? I see it's helped to cover the lettering before you sprayed?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

yes it did cover the letting, due to it being easier to sand back rather than mask up before hand.

the product is a wrinkle finish paint usually found on rocker covers.
I will be using this for intercooler and all pipe work aswell.
wrinkle effects also displaces more heat compared to a flat finish
(for those who like to polish there intake manifold, cast displaces more heat than polished, lower intake temps, more power.)


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks nice in black mate,i remember doing a subaru one in red years back -great product !


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice one. It freshens up the engine bay no end.

When I did mine, I sanded and polished the letters before painting. It was then just a case of block sanding off the paint after it had cured.

If you use a heat gun to dry it, you get some really nice tight wrinkles.

Did you prime the metal with acid etch primer?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

This states straight over bare metal.

yes i had an 3K worth of infrared at my disposal so nice and tight wrinkles 

H22rocker?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup, for my H22A7. 

Fair play on the heat lamps :thumb:


----------



## hondansxr (Mar 15, 2014)

what have you got? lude by any chance


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Aerodeck vti,,,currently getting boosted.





just sold my 3rd gen lude in feburary, will have another someday


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice! Love the 3G.

I had this for years..










Then bought a 4G Lude with an H22A2 and it ended up like this..










Sold them both in 2010 and now have this instead..










With an H22A7


----------

